# Any opinions on this? Aired in AU tonight.



## fbb1964

A dangerous e-cigarette craze in the form of bite-sized, brightly coloured, nicotine-filled pods is infiltrating Aussie schools.

They look like thumb drives, some even mistaking them for whistles, but the deceptively small, pre-charged, disposable products actually contain 50 milligrams of nicotine, the equivalent of two and a half packets of cigarettes

Link for full article and video below.. 

https://9now.nine.com.au/a-current-...-schools/7b537973-c3a5-4962-ae67-89acf8069699

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I stopped reading at the 3rd line... 50mg of nicotine is the equivalent of 4 to 5 cigarettes at an average of 12mg per cigarette.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## takes

my 2 cents, stop the sellers that are caught selling to the underaged. point blank. If you have to ask your manager if you can sell to anyone that is immediately dodgy (illicit cigarette trade currently in SA on the same selling tactic). My problem however is if the reporting investigator filed a case against the shop or reported the shop to the authorities, in most cases this is not done and the problem continues.

Vaping did not cause me to smoke, I smoked cigarretes from the age of 16 (hoping not to be caught)

The same goes for other illegal drugs, everyone knows where to get yet the authorities is either blind, corrupt or not made aware

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## fbb1964

I do mix 12 ml of 100mg which is 10% of true nicotine that in its pure form is 1000mg. Could I vape 50% pgvg+concentrate and 50% of 100mg nicotine. I don't think so. I don't agree with the cigarette comparison they say but it's still serious strong juice that will kick the crap out of you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fbb1964

Takes. I agree 100% I just posted it to illustrate the propoganda were fighting here. Nobody forces anybody into anything. Take personal responsibly is the missing component. Over protected snowflakes. And that's from a packet a day of the good stuff camel and marlboro since 16 until three years ago when I switched.

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH

It's illegal to sell nicotine over the counter in Aus. Arrest them.

That said, this is just another 'bUt WhAt AbOuT tHe KiDs' stories. Teenagers are curious and will try everything. Once. Those that become full time vapers were going to become smokers anyway. Those that don't won't have harmed themselves more than walking past a running diesel engine.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Stranger

I got caned at school, there is defiantly some stuff I would not try if this was still allowed.

Both the kids and the sellers. The manufacturers would soon dry up.

Old Gimpy (teacher) was an ex RAF pilot shot down Over France, hence the gimpy leg. That bastard would hit you down and then again on the way up

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DavyH

Stranger said:


> I got caned at school, there is defiantly some stuff I would not try if this was still allowed.
> 
> Both the kids and the sellers. The manufacturers would soon dry up.
> 
> Old Gimpy (teacher) was an ex RAF pilot shot down Over France, hence the gimpy leg. That bastard would hit you down and then again on the way up



Showing our ages here.

I was frequently caned at school. I daresay I deserved it at least 90% of the time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

The line third to last is important, where a vape shop owner says that these devices are not what they see as vaping and as an industry disagree with them (not verbatim). The fix in Aus is simple, as it is in the US, they should simply require an ID with the purchase of any nicotine products and ramp up the penalties for selling to minors to the same level as illicit drugs. If your penalty for selling vape pods to kids is the same as guys selling heroin, then they might think twice about doing it. Jail time for selling to minors, period and a shop caught doing it gets shut permanently.
If I am correct, Aus already has a similar law that holds bartenders accountable for the actions of customers once they leave there. So if you let someone drink to over the legal limit and let them drive, you are as accountable as the driver is if he/she kills someone in a crash.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## DavyH

CJB85 said:


> The line third to last is important, where a vape shop owner says that these devices are not what they see as vaping and as an industry disagree with them (not verbatim). The fix in Aus is simple, as it is in the US, they should simply require an ID with the purchase of any nicotine products and ramp up the penalties for selling to minors to the same level as illicit drugs. If your penalty for selling vape pods to kids is the same as guys selling heroin, then they might think twice about doing it. Jail time for selling to minors, period and a shop caught doing it gets shut permanently.
> If I am correct, Aus already has a similar law that holds bartenders accountable for the actions of customers once they leave there. So if you let someone drink to over the legal limit and let them drive, you are as accountable as the driver is if he/she kills someone in a crash.



(see my above post) - The sale of nicotine in e-liquids in Australia is illegal. Nicotine can 'only' be obtained by prescription. There's a loophole in that home mixers can import nic and mix, but the sale of these devices has got to be against the law. If there's something that should have been noted in the article, it's the sale of bootleg vaping material. That's not the industry's fault.

Edit: of course, if the industry and individual vapers don't act now, the loophole will most likely be closed at the end of the year, which could pretty much kill the industry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CJB85

DavyH said:


> (see my above post) - The sale of nicotine in e-liquids in Australia is illegal. Nicotine can 'only' be obtained by prescription. There's a loophole in that home mixers can import nic and mix, but the sale of these devices has got to be against the law. If there's something that should have been noted in the article, it's the sale of bootleg vaping material. That's not the industry's fault.
> 
> Edit: of course, if the industry and individual vapers don't act now, the loophole will most likely be closed at the end of the year, which could pretty much kill the industry.


Ah, I misunderstood what's happening in Aus. I thought that e-liquid containing nic may still be bought, but that it will all be shut down in Jan. Holy crap, those guys have it as badly as the yanks.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DavyH

CJB85 said:


> Ah, I misunderstood what's happening in Aus. I thought that e-liquid containing nic may still be bought, but that it will all be shut down in Jan. Holy crap, those guys have it as badly as the yanks.



Not entirely, advocacy seems to be strong there and there's definitely more a) support from the RACS and back benchers from both sides of the aisle and b) a higher tendency from the governing party to cave in to pressure groups with facts on their side. On the con side, they are unfortunate enough to have Greg Hunt-with-a-c as Minister of Health and he is rabidly anti-vaping. Another who feels smokers should be punished for daring to take the easy path to giving up. @fbb1964 , have I missed anything here? You guys have an uphill battle on your hands.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fbb1964

DavyH said:


> Not entirely, advocacy seems to be strong there and there's definitely more a) support from the RACS and back benchers from both sides of the aisle and b) a higher tendency from the governing party to cave in to pressure groups with facts on their side. On the con side, they are unfortunate enough to have Greg Hunt-with-a-c as Minister of Health and he is rabidly anti-vaping. Another who feels smokers should be punished for daring to take the easy path to giving up. @fbb1964 , have I missed anything here? You guys have an uphill battle on your hands.


Nope spot on mate thanks so the import of liquid nicotine for personal use will be banned from 1 Jan 2021. Currently no trade in nicotine in Australia allowed you have to import any Nic juice or Nic dyi concentrate yourself. Nic free vaping no dramas. But who and why will anybody vape Nic free juice. Some kids do that to be trendy. Lots of nic free juices sold in AU in all the vape shops. Big volumes the kiwis are making a fortune selling nic to Aussies to import. Greg Hunt jip minister death real arsewipe smug little prick very unpopular. Fear mongering agent for covid every night scaring the crap out of the locals. He's behind it all. Good opposition backbenchers fighting tooth and nail for us. Hunt needs to go that's all. Hunt has a $$ agenda he's been caught with his hands in the till before. Big pharma big tobacco owns him.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fbb1964

My view is this. Regulate the nicotine side of it only. Juice with nic or nic concentrate only. That's what the fuzz is about. Competition will sort the prices out. Just like cigarette prices now. Treat it like cigarettes that are already regulated can't sell to minors. Smokes, pipe and rollie tobacco all regulated already. So treat the nicotine ingredient juice like tobacco. Hardware nogo if that's regulated or touched in any way the prices will explode. It's sky high already local don't make it worse. But the govt want lotsa more $$s so they want to regulate it all I by the looks of it. Huge local prices Vs cheap personal use hardware imports means more tax for the burocrats. It's always about the $ isn't it..

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------

